# Friendlies 09.08



## LiverpoolFan (Aug 8, 2008)

Fulham v Torino

09/08/2008 14:00 BST
  EVS 9/4 23/10 All Bets (1) 
Blackburn v NAC Breda

09/08/2008 15:00 BST
  9/10 9/4 13/5 All Bets (1) 
Hull v Osasuna

09/08/2008 15:00 BST
  13/10 11/5 7/4 All Bets (1) 
Newcastle United v Valencia

09/08/2008 15:00 BST
  5/4 11/5 9/5 All Bets (1) 
West Ham v Villarreal

09/08/2008 15:00 BST
  8/5 11/5 7/5 All Bets (1) 
Everton v PSV Eindhoven

09/08/2008 17:15 BST
  11/10 11/5 21/10 All Bets (1) 
Manchester City v AC Milan

09/08/2008 17:15 BST
  6/4 11/5 6/4 All Bets (2) 
Shamrock v Sunderland

09/08/2008 19:30 BST
  7/1 7/2 3/10 All Bets (2) 
Malaga v Real Betis

09/08/2008 20:00 BST
  29/20 11/5 31/20 All Bets (1) 
Benfica v Feyenoord

09/08/2008 20:45 BST
  EVS 9/4 23/10 All Bets (1) 
Belenenses v Espanyol

09/08/2008 21:00 BST
  9/5 11/5 5/4 All Bets (1) 
Sporting Lisbon v Sampdoria

09/08/2008 21:30 BST
  EVS 43/20 12/5 All Bets (2)


----------



## LiverpoolFan (Aug 8, 2008)

Blackburn  for me.
No reasons, just something to bet on with hamburger money.


----------

